# The legacy they leave



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am so sorry you lost your friend. That was a very beautiful post.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your tribute is beautiful They do leave us a wonderful legacy. They are an amazing breed. I guess that's why they take our hearts.


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

What a beautiful tribute to your guy. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thumper sounds like an amazing dog. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a beautiful tribute to your special boy. I am so sorry for your loss. Six years old is much too young. I too lost my special girl Tasha at six. I hope the memories of those special times bring you comfort.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very sorry it was Thumper's time to go, but also glad you were there and didn't have to wonder what happened.

Your tribute to Thumper is lovely. Some people's trash is our treasure and they sure missed out (thank goodness). Dogs and especially Goldens remind me to enjoy life and live in the moment. It sure hurts to lose them though. Big hugs to you.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

coppers-mom said:


> *Some people's trash is our treasure and they sure missed out (thank goodness)*


I could not agree more with this. I could not thank god enough for sending us Teddy. 

You were blessed to have Thumper, even if it was such a short time. They're such amazing dogs, to touch us so deeply, so fast.

I am so sorry for your loss...


----------



## Noah & Zoe's Mom (Jan 31, 2011)

That was a beautiful post. I am so sorry for your loss - I know how hard it is because we lost our Mister 8 weeks ago this coming Thursday. We are so blessed to share our lives with these awesome dogs! It's just too bad that we don't have them longer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thumper*

Your Thumper sounds like a wonderful and NOBLE dog. I am so happy that you and he shared such a beautiful bond-what you wrote is so amazing!
I am sure that my Snobear and Smooch (Samoyed and a Golden Ret. who went to the Bridge last year) are romping and playig with Thumper as we speak!
I am so glad you got to be there when he died-my Husband, Ken and I, are so very grateful that God has allowed us to be there at the end with all of our dogs-I know we will all see them again.

How true what you said: "pups remind us that if we have someone to love, something to eat, and a bed to sleep in, all is RIGHT with the WORLD!"


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

daisysmam said:


> What a beautiful tribute to your guy. It brought tears to my eyes.


 
+1. all of that.

I miss my guy every single day. Thanks for reminding me of how much love he left for me to hold onto.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute to your guy....RIP Thumper.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Your Thumper still runs with you just in another dimension...he lives in your heart :--heart:hoping shortly another lucky golden shall be blessed to share your home 
And if I go, 
while you're still here... 
Know that I live on, 
vibrating to a different measure 
--behind a thin veil you cannot see through. 
You will not see me, 
so you must have faith. 
I wait for the time when we can soar together again, 
--both aware of each other. 
Until then, live your life to its fullest. 
And when you need me, 
Just whisper my name in your heart, 
...I will be there.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sad for you. I always cry at the beautiful love that they have for us and how deeply we miss it. Thumper was Noble, truly the gift of life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Thumper - sounds like you were both blessed in the short time you had together.

Run free at the bridge Thumper


----------



## Adk4ster (Jan 26, 2011)

I wrote the first post in this thread almost 11 years ago. As we cope with the loss of Piper just two weeks ago. I find comfort knowing over the years they never leave our hearts. I still think of him often and sure we will of her too.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry for your loss of Piper. I think the only bad thing about a Golden Retriever is how hard it is to say goodbye.


----------

